# مع او ضد تجنيد البنات ؟؟!!



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

امانى صاحبة اول دعوة لتجنيد السيدات فى الجيش

سيدة تتقدم لمنطقة التجنيد، وتنذر وزير الدفاع لتجنيدها، وإخضاع كل الفتيات فى سن 18 عاماً للتجنيد الإجبارى أسوة بالذكور وعملاً بمبدأ المساواة، وتفعيلاً لنص المادة 11 من الدستور المصرى، هذا ما حدث بالفعل بناءً على الدعوة التى طالبت فيها أمانى عبدالله، بتجنيدها فى القوات المسلحة.
«أمانى» أكدت، لـ«الوطن»، أن الفكرة راودتها بعد مشاهدتها منطقة التجنيد بمدينة المنصورة تحوى ذكوراً فقط، وأن المنطقة لا يدخلها أو يخرج منها الإناث، وكأنهن مُحرّم عليهن الاقتراب: «بحكم شغلى باتحرك كتير أمام منطقة التجنيد، ولاحظت أن المكان كله رجالة، سألت هو المكان ده ليه مابيدخلوش ستات؟»، السيدة الثلاثينية تؤكد أنه فى حال رفض طلبها بانضمام الفتيات إلى معسكرات الجيش، ستلجأ إلى القضاء الدولى لإنصافها، حيث إن المرأة من حقها المساواة فى الدفاع عن مجتمعها مثلها مثل الرجل: «لو القضية هاجموها، هاصعّد الموضوع بره مصر، وهاطالب بحقنا فى الدفاع عن بلدنا»، مؤكدة أنها ستجوب محافظات مصر لجمع توكيلات: «ولو تطلب الأمر هنثور لحد ما مطلبنا يتحقق».
«مشكلتى إنى اتولدت فى مجتمع يُريدنى ذكراً»، قالتها «أمانى» مؤكدة أن الثقافة الشرقية ذكورية لا تسمح للمرأة بأن تطالب بحقوقها التى يجب أن تُمنح لها بشكل طبيعى دون صراع ومواجهات، لافتة إلى أن الدستور المصرى الذى شهد له الجميع بأنه أفضل الدساتير يكفل للمرأة الكثير من الحقوق: «دستور 2014 منح المرأة حقوقاً وحريات، وحبيت أشوف لو طالبت بحقى الدستور هينفعنى ولا لأ»، مشيرة إلى أن زوجها لم يرفض الفكرة بل قدم لها الدعم الكافى: «زوجى هو المحامى اللى رفع الدعوة، وبيدعمنى بكل الطرق، لأنه مؤمن بقضايا المرأة». «أمانى» أكدت أن السفيرة منى عمر أمين عام المجلس القومى للمرأة رحبت بفكرتها وقالت لها «هادعمك».
الوطن 


هنا السؤال مع او ضد تجنيد السيدات ؟؟؟
والبنات والسيدات لو حصل وكان ده اختيارى هتوافقى تقدمى نفسك للتجنيد ؟؟


----------



## عبد يسوع المسيح (24 مارس 2014)

هو لو حصل مش هايبقى اختيارى بل اجبارى ..
وانا مع تجنيد الفتيات عشان يطالبوا كويس بالمساواة بالرجل هههههههههه


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

ضد طبعا يا نيفو 
كمان 18 سنة يبقوا صغيرين خالص
المساواة في اي حاجة تانية الا دي ههههههههه
شكرا يا قمر على النقاش الجميل


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

عبد يسوع المسيح قال:


> هو لو حصل مش هايبقى اختيارى بل اجبارى ..
> وانا مع تجنيد الفتيات عشان يطالبوا كويس بالمساواة بالرجل هههههههههه



ههههههههههههههه  علفكرة اللى مطالبة بكده سيدة ومش راجل يعنى احنا ادها وادود ههههه 
مش هيكون اجبارى لانه لو اجبارى هتكون اعداد مخيفة مش هيلاقوا اماكن للتجنيد تكفى الشباب والبنات 60% من شعب مصر سن الشباب ! هيلاقوا اماكن منين لكل دول 
كمان دى لسه تجربة جديدة استحالة بدايتها تكون اجبارى بعتقد ممكن البداية تكون اختيارى البنت اللى شايفة نفسها هتتحمل التجنيد هتتقدم :smil12:
شكرا عبد يسوع المسيح لمشاركتك لما نشوف باقى الاخوات رأيهم هيكون ايه:new2:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مارس 2014)

*





لا الصبيان بس هما اللى يتجندوا
نحن نطلب المساوة فى كل حاجة ع راى ميرا الا فى التجنيد
انى اعترض ^_^*
​


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

انت شبعي قال:


> ضد طبعا يا نيفو
> كمان 18 سنة يبقوا صغيرين خالص
> المساواة في اي حاجة تانية الا دي ههههههههه
> شكرا يا قمر على النقاش الجميل



هههههههههههههههههه ياعينى عليكى يا مورا شكلك اتخضيتى يا حبيبتى
ماهو لانك رقيقة مش هتتحملى طبعا التجنيد ده 
علشان كده انا بقول لو حصل ده يكون اختيارى لانه البنات فى منهم زيك كده استحالة يتقبل التجنيد بما فيه من صعوبات وفى منهم كمان طباعهم وشخصيتهم تتحمل ده وبيطالبوا بيه :spor22:
نورتى ميرا


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههه طيب يا يويو المساواة فى الظلم عدل 
ماهما كمان الشباب بيكون لسه صغير وفى عز  شبابه كمان وبيدخل الجيش ويقضى فيه فترة من عمره علشان يدافع عن وطنه ويؤدى واجبه تجاه وطنه
لو البنت معملتش كده هتكون بتتقاعس فى اداء واجبها تجاه وطنها اشمعنا فى دى رافضين المساواة ؟؟؟؟:a82::a82:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههه طيب يا يويو المساواة فى الظلم عدل
> ماهما كمان الشباب بيكون لسه صغير وفى عز  شبابه كمان وبيدخل الجيش ويقضى فيه فترة من عمره علشان يدافع عن وطنه ويؤدى واجبه تجاه وطنه
> لو البنت معملتش كده هتكون بتتقاعس فى اداء واجبها تجاه وطنها اشمعنا فى دى رافضين المساواة ؟؟؟؟:a82::a82:



*أنا مالى طاب هما من أول مااتولدوا ومكتوب عليهم يبقوا فى الجيش
أعترضى بقى قضاء ربونا :smil12:
وبعدين هى البنات مخلوقة عشان تمرمط ؟
أبسلوتلى ههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## انت شبعي (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه ياعينى عليكى يا مورا شكلك اتخضيتى يا حبيبتى
> ماهو لانك رقيقة مش هتتحملى طبعا التجنيد ده
> علشان كده انا بقول لو حصل ده يكون اختيارى لانه البنات فى منهم زيك كده استحالة يتقبل التجنيد بما فيه من صعوبات وفى منهم كمان طباعهم وشخصيتهم تتحمل ده وبيطالبوا بيه :spor22:
> نورتى ميرا


لا انا ليا معارفي الخاصة اللي تعفيني من التجنيد ما تقلقيش عليا هههههههههه
بس بصفة عامة مش حلوة ان بنت تخش الجيش و تشيل بندقية و كمان 18 سنة هتبقى لسة بتدرس و صغنتوتة خالص
هما ممكن يخلوها اختياري عشان اكيد في بنات حابة انها تبقى كدة 
رغم المخاطر الكتير اللي هيتعرضوا ليها خاصة في الوقت الحالي


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مارس 2014)

*[FONT=&quot]دستورياً هى بتتكلم نص صح والنص التانى غلط *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المساواة فى الحقوق وليس المساواة فى ( الإجبار )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]التجنيد أجبارى للذكور ( وفقاً للقانون ) وتحت شروطه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقضية دى هيبقى زيها زى قضايا كتيرة تبغى الشُهرة فى عالم الرغى [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
الجيش يقدم الكثير من الدعم ( المدنى ) للمواطنين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى مش مصدقنى يتفضل بزيارة أى مستشفى عسكرى فى مصر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويشوف بنفسه على الطبيعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى ممكن التجنيد ( للخدمة العامة ) أو ( الخدمة المدنية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه وظائف إدراية تصلح للمرأة أو البنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
واللى شايفة نفسها تصلح أن تكون ( الشاويش عطية ) وما أكثرهُنَ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تتفضل تقف فى الطابور
:cry2:
[/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## anass1 (24 مارس 2014)

بالنسبة للفتيات المطالبات بالمساواة . فيجب عليهن المشاركة في التجنيد الاجباري و في حمل الاثقال . و النفقة على نفسها بعد الزواج و لا تنتظر المال من الزوج
:yahoo:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مارس 2014)

anass1 قال:


> بالنسبة للفتيات المطالبات بالمساواة . فيجب عليهن المشاركة في التجنيد الاجباري و في حمل الاثقال . و النفقة على نفسها بعد الزواج و لا تنتظر المال من الزوج
> :yahoo:






*جبتلنا الكلام يانيفو:ranting:*​


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *أنا مالى طاب هما من أول مااتولدوا ومكتوب عليهم يبقوا فى الجيش
> أعترضى بقى قضاء ربونا :smil12:
> وبعدين هى البنات مخلوقة عشان تمرمط ؟
> أبسلوتلى ههههههههههههههههههه*​



لا علفكرة المرأة دايما بتشارك فى الحروب والمظاهرات  ايام الحروب كانت هى اللى بتقوم بالاسعافات وبتتحرك داخل اماكن الحروب ومؤسسة الهلال الاحمر نفسه كانت سيدة 
هو الدفاع عن الوطن واداء الواجب العسكرى مرمطة  ليه ؟؟
اذا كانت السيدات قديما بينزلوا مظاهرات ويشاركوا  حاليا هنتقاعس فى اداء واجبنا الوطنى ؟؟ :smil12:
ربنا مقلش ان الشاب يتجند والبنت تأعد فى البيت تتفرج على التلفزيون  دا ظلم
وفى دول كتير جدا بتتجند فيها البنات وبيكونوا قمرات :new2:


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> لا علفكرة المرأة دايما بتشارك فى الحروب والمظاهرات  ايام الحروب كانت هى اللى بتقوم بالاسعافات وبتتحرك داخل اماكن الحروب ومؤسسة الهلال الاحمر نفسه كانت سيدة
> هو الدفاع عن الوطن واداء الواجب العسكرى مرمطة  ليه ؟؟
> اذا كانت السيدات قديما بينزلوا مظاهرات ويشاركوا  حاليا هنتقاعس فى اداء واجبنا الوطنى ؟؟ :smil12:
> ربنا مقلش ان الشاب يتجند والبنت تأعد فى البيت تتفرج على التلفزيون  دا ظلم
> وفى دول كتير جدا بتتجند فيها البنات وبيكونوا قمرات :new2:



*بتعمل اسعافات اولية مش بتعمل الجهد اللى بيتعمل فى الجبش
دة نقرة ودى نقرة ^_^
وبعدين خلاص انتى هتتضربينى ؟!
*
*






*


----------



## +ماريا+ (24 مارس 2014)

*انا مش شايفه مشكله بس يكون اختيارى مش اجبارى 
البنت او المرأه دلوقتى بتعمل كل حاجه زيها زى الراجل بالظبط 
ويمكن اكتر هى موظفه ومسؤله عن الولاد وعن البيت (اكل وغسيل ومكوه ونضافه )
والراجل يتغدى وينام ويقولك انا تعبان 
موضوع حلو نيفو انا  مع التجنيد *


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *[FONT=&quot]دستورياً هى بتتكلم نص صح والنص التانى غلط *​​ *[FONT=&quot]المساواة فى الحقوق وليس المساواة فى ( الإجبار )*​​ *[FONT=&quot]التجنيد أجبارى للذكور ( وفقاً للقانون ) وتحت شروطه [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]والقضية دى هيبقى زيها زى قضايا كتيرة تبغى الشُهرة فى عالم الرغى [/FONT]*​ [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]
> الجيش يقدم الكثير من الدعم ( المدنى ) للمواطنين[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]اللى مش مصدقنى يتفضل بزيارة أى مستشفى عسكرى فى مصر*​​ *[FONT=&quot]ويشوف بنفسه على الطبيعة [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]يبقى ممكن التجنيد ( للخدمة العامة ) أو ( الخدمة المدنية )[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]وفيه وظائف إدراية تصلح للمرأة أو البنت [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]
> واللى شايفة نفسها تصلح أن تكون ( الشاويش عطية ) وما أكثرهُنَ [/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]تتفضل تقف فى الطابور
> :cry2:
> [/FONT]*​ [/FONT][/FONT]




وهى كل بنت عاوزة تتجند علشان تقوم بواجبها  الوطنى هتبقا شويش عطية ؟
اومال اللى بنشوفهم فى جيوش الغرب بيكونوا قمامير ليه :smil12:
المفروض يكون التجنيد للبنات متاح لأى بنت شايفة انها عاوزة تتجند وحاسة انها ممكن تخدم وطنها لكن هنا مظنش ان ده حاصل وحكاية المستشفيات العسكرية والوظائف المدنية دى اعداد قليلة جدا ومبيعتبرش تجنيد برضو
شكرا لمشاركتك استاذ عبوود


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

مارياماريا قال:


> *انا مش شايفه مشكله بس يكون اختيارى مش اجبارى
> البنت او المرأه دلوقتى بتعمل كل حاجه زيها زى الراجل بالظبط
> ويمكن اكتر هى موظفه ومسؤله عن الولاد وعن البيت (اكل وغسيل ومكوه ونضافه )
> والراجل يتغدى وينام ويقولك انا تعبان
> موضوع حلو نيفو انا  مع التجنيد *



ايوه ماريا عجبنى جدا كلامك وده اللى انا مقتنعة بيه هو فرقت ايه دلوأـت  راجل من ست  الراجل بيجى من شغله تعبان وبيريح وبليل ينزل يسهر مع اصحابه بيفك نفسه يا بنتى سبيه :new2:
والست يا حرام ترجع تعمل غدا وبعد الغدا تنشر وتلم غسيل وبعدين تذاكر للعيال وتحضر اكل بكرة وتجهز نفسها لنزولها الشغل تانى يوم جيش ده ولا مش جيش يا متعلمين يا بتوع المدارس
طيب علفكرة بقا دا الجيش ممكن يبقا ارحم من الشقا دا كله بس هو فعلا لازم يكون اختيارى لانه فى بنات اكيد حلوات وقمرات ورقيقات  هيمتنعن:new2:


----------



## anass1 (24 مارس 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *جبتلنا الكلام يانيفو:ranting:*​


الاناث يطالبن بالمهن الجميلة . اما المهن الصعبة . فلا . فاين المسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااواااااااااااااااااااااة
ما ذنب هذه المهن الصعبة .


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

anass1 قال:


> بالنسبة للفتيات المطالبات بالمساواة . فيجب عليهن المشاركة في التجنيد الاجباري و في حمل الاثقال . و النفقة على نفسها بعد الزواج و لا تنتظر المال من الزوج
> :yahoo:



ههههههههههههههه انت ما صدقت بقا  عموما مفيش سيدة تحب تكون مستعبدة ماليا من راجل وتطلب منه مصروفها اليومى لو كانت تقدر تعول نفسها ولها راتب شهرى ودخل ثابت مظنش ابدا انها هتلجىء لراجل علشان تاخد منه مصروفها:yahoo:


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> *اومال اللى بنشوفهم فى جيوش الغرب بيكونوا قمامير ليه* :smil12:


*لأ ...إن كان على جيوش الغرب
أموت فيك يا أحتلاااااااااال
:t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:





*​


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

:


anass1 قال:


> الاناث يطالبن بالمهن الجميلة . اما المهن الصعبة . فلا . فاين المسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااواااااااااااااااااااااة
> ما ذنب هذه المهن الصعبة .



وهى الجراحة والمهندسة والمحامية والمدرسة اللى طول الوقت صوتها رايح من المناهدة مع العيال دى كلها  مهن جميلة؟؟؟؟ حرام عليك يا راجل اتقى الله      :t32:


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأ ...إن كان على جيوش الغرب
> أموت فيك يا أحتلاااااااااال
> :t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33::t33:
> 
> ...




:ranting::new2: هههههههههههههههههههههههه شوفت يا استاذ عبود دول بقا مالهم ومال الشويش اسمه ايه ده عطية


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مارس 2014)

anass1 قال:


> الاناث يطالبن بالمهن الجميلة . اما المهن الصعبة . فلا . فاين المسااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااواااااااااااااااااااااة
> ما ذنب هذه المهن الصعبة .



*ماذنب النباتات ؟!؟ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



وأحنا مالنا احنا بنات رقيقات حلويات قمرايات 
ونختلف عن المزز اللى فى جيش الغرب 
خـــــــــــــــــــــــالص ههههههههههههههه
وبعدين اية المهن الجميلة دى ؟!
قصدك السهلة يعنى ^^
*​


----------



## anass1 (24 مارس 2014)

ان التجنيد و حمل الاثقال من حقوقكي فسارعي للمطالبة بحقوقك.


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> :ranting::new2: هههههههههههههههههههههههه شوفت يا استاذ عبود دول بقا مالهم ومال الشويش اسمه ايه ده عطية



*طيب بذمتك احنا ولا بتوع الغرب ؟!؟:smil12:
دة كفاية الايشارب اللى بتبقى رابطة بيه شعرك وانتى بتقبلى سى السيد




*​


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

anass1 قال:


> ان التجنيد و حمل الاثقال من حقوقكي فسارعي للمطالبة بحقوقك.



هو واجب وطنى وحق مشروع لكل ابناء الوطن شباب كانوا ام بنات 
بس برضو المصروف على الراجل بعد الجواز يا انس علشان يويو متزعلش:t33:


----------



## anass1 (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> :
> 
> وهى الجراحة والمهندسة والمحامية والمدرسة اللى طول الوقت صوتها رايح من المناهدة مع العيال دى كلها  مهن جميلة؟؟؟؟ حرام عليك يا راجل اتقى الله      :t32:


هذه اسهل المهن تنافس فيها الولد المسكين


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هو واجب وطنى وحق مشروع لكل ابناء الوطن شباب كانوا ام بنات
> بس برضو المصروف على الراجل بعد الجواز يا انس علشان يويو *متزعلش:t33:*​


*

مين جايب فى سيرتى ؟! ^^
*​


----------



## anass1 (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هو واجب وطنى وحق مشروع لكل ابناء الوطن شباب كانوا ام بنات
> بس برضو المصروف على الراجل بعد الجواز يا انس علشان يويو متزعلش:t33:



اكيد بالطبع الرجل حتى و ان عملت زوجته في الجيش . المصروف على الزوج


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

YOYO JESUS قال:


> *طيب بذمتك احنا ولا بتوع الغرب ؟!؟:smil12:
> دة كفاية الايشارب اللى بتبقى رابطة بيه شعرك وانتى بتقبلى سى السيد
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه  وماله الايشارب :t33: حاجة قيمة وسيمة بدل الخلاعة دى


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ههههههههههههههههه  وماله الايشارب :t33: حاجة قيمة وسيمة بدل الخلاعة دى



*ماشى ماشى انا معاكى بردك دى خلاعة
بس بصى الصورة اللى جابها عبود
واللى هجبها انا





دى منظر تبقى وجهة جيش ههههههههههههه
انا بقول كدة يابنات عشان لو قبلوا حكاية البنات انا اول واحدة هتجند هههههههههههه
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مارس 2014)

*نتجند !!!!!

شكلى هيبقى كدة هناك






آل نتجند آل 

طب لما يبقى الجيش مش إجبارى الأول *


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

لا لو بالمنظر ده الجيش نفسه هيرفض تجنيدك يا يويو هيقولك اعدى فى بيتكوم


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نتجند !!!!!
> 
> شكلى هيبقى كدة هناك
> 
> ...



مالهم ماهم قمرات  اهم  يعنى انتى ضد ولا مع
مش فاهمة ايه اللى مش اجبارى؟ تجنيد الشباب تقصدى؟؟؟


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> لا لو بالمنظر ده الجيش نفسه هيرفض تجنيدك يا يويو هيقولك اعدى فى بيتكوم



*طيب الحمد الله ضمنت ههههههههه
لولولولولولولى
عقبال عندك يانيفو :t33::t33:
*​


----------



## YOYO JESUS (24 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*دى واحدة مستنية القبض
مش متجندة :smil12::smil12::smil12:
*​


----------



## anass1 (24 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *نتجند !!!!!
> 
> شكلى هيبقى كدة هناك
> 
> ...



اكيد تلبس لباس الجندي هذا مش لباس الصورة التي وضعها عبود


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> مالهم ماهم قمرات  اهم  يعنى انتى ضد ولا مع
> مش فاهمة ايه اللى مش اجبارى؟ تجنيد الشباب تقصدى؟؟؟



*مع : لو التجنيد مش إجبارى يعنى بالتطوع

و ضد : لو التجنيد إجبارى ( كما هو الحال حاليا )*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مارس 2014)

anass1 قال:


> اكيد تلبس لباس الجندي هذا مش لباس الصورة التي وضعها عبود



*أنا بس مالى و مال الصورة الل جابها عبود ؟؟
ديه فيها شوية مزز لابسين لبس جيش *


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *مع : لو التجنيد مش إجبارى يعنى بالتطوع
> 
> و ضد : لو التجنيد إجبارى ( كما هو الحال حاليا )*



ايوه هو ده الكلام لو الجيش اختيارىيعنى اللى تشوف فى نفسها تقدر تقدم خدمة وتخدم وطنها  لكن ميكونش اجبارى 
ده بالنسبة للبنات
التجنيد حاليا اجبارى للشباب انتى عاوزة تخليه تطوعى للشباب هههه
ازاى يعنى ؟؟؟ ده كده مش هتلاقى لبلدك جيش اصلا
ده كده وآلاف مؤلفة بيكونوا هربانين من التجنيد انا مش معاكى هنا لازم يكون  اجبارى للشباب


----------



## anass1 (24 مارس 2014)

كم هي حلوة هذه الصورة


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

هههههههههههه ربنا يرزقك ببنت الحلال انس تكونفى جمال الصورة


----------



## +إيرينى+ (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> ايوه هو ده الكلام لو الجيش اختيارىيعنى اللى تشوف فى نفسها تقدر تقدم خدمة وتخدم وطنها  لكن ميكونش اجبارى
> ده بالنسبة للبنات
> التجنيد حاليا اجبارى للشباب انتى عاوزة تخليه تطوعى للشباب هههه
> ازاى يعنى ؟؟؟ ده كده مش هتلاقى لبلدك جيش اصلا
> ده كده وآلاف مؤلفة بيكونوا هربانين من التجنيد انا مش معاكى هنا لازم يكون  اجبارى للشباب



*أهو فى بلاد العالم الل بتقول حقوق انسان و الذى منه

عاملة الجيش تطوعى 

عشان كدة بيروحوا بنات 

و بعدين فى الرواقة كدة أبقى أحكى لك حكاية التجنيد الاجبارى ديه جت منين*


----------



## soul & life (24 مارس 2014)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *أهو فى بلاد العالم الل بتقول حقوق انسان و الذى منه
> 
> عاملة الجيش تطوعى
> 
> ...



تطوعى دى متمشيش معانا يا ايرو ما انتى عارفة طبيعتنا نحب الاكل والنوم والرحرحة هههههههههه
ماشى هستنى اعرف منك جات منين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (24 مارس 2014)

*لا طبعاا مش اوافق
اوافق عشان واحد زي الشويش عطية 
يجي يقولي مخالي شــــل
*















*شلل في ايده البعيد*:new2:​


----------



## R.O.R.O (24 مارس 2014)

*نيفو تخيلى بقى لو البنات فى الجيش ده اللى هيحصل 
جوجو : فجرى العدو اللى هناك ده 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




بـسمه : ﻻﻻ مش هقدر افجره.. حرام
شكله
كـيييوت
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




نهى : اضربى النار عليه  : 
ﻻﻻ مش
هقدر ده شبه خطيبى
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



) :$

امل : دورك 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




شهد : لحظة أربط شعري 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




سارة : يامامااااااااااااا المدفع عليه
صرصاااااااااااا اار
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 مها: اطلقي الصاروخ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




فمات العدو مشلولا وانتهت المعركه وفرح الجميع وقطع لسان الي
 يقول على البنات مينفعوش فى حاجه






























*​


----------



## هشام المهندس (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هنا السؤال مع او ضد تجنيد السيدات ؟؟؟
> والبنات والسيدات لو حصل وكان ده اختيارى هتوافقى تقدمى نفسك للتجنيد ؟؟




لا ممكن ابدااااااااا
ازاي يا جماعه هو حصل ايه مفيش رجاله
 يعني خلصو 
طيب نشوف ليه الاول دول الغرب تقوم بتجنيد  السيدات طوعيا وما عملهن
تشديد على كلمة سيدات وعملهن ...!!!
والنبيه تكفيه الاشاره
زمان دخلت معسكر كبير للامريكان في العراق لفترة من الزمن  ..
شوفت بعيني ومحدش  ...!!!


:smi411::smi411:


...​


----------



## anass1 (24 مارس 2014)

soul & life قال:


> هههههههههههه ربنا يرزقك ببنت الحلال انس تكونفى جمال الصورة



كنت بمزح


----------



## المقاتل الحقيقي (24 مارس 2014)

*هتبقي مهزلة بجد*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 مارس 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لا ممكن ابدااااااااا
> ازاي يا جماعه هو حصل ايه مفيش رجاله
> يعني خلصو
> طيب نشوف ليه الاول دول الغرب تقوم بتجنيد  السيدات طوعيا وما عملهن
> ...



*التشديد فى بعض الاحيان يحتاج الى تفسير دقيييييييييييق و مبسط 
:smile02

*


----------



## soul & life (25 مارس 2014)

واثقه فيك يارب قال:


> *لا طبعاا مش اوافق
> اوافق عشان واحد زي الشويش عطية
> يجي يقولي مخالي شــــل
> *
> ...




هههههههههههههههه يعنى كل مشكلتك فى التجنيد المخالى وشل خلاص نغير كلمة مخالى وشل دى :new6::new6:


----------



## soul & life (25 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نيفو تخيلى بقى لو البنات فى الجيش ده اللى هيحصل
> جوجو : فجرى العدو اللى هناك ده
> 
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه حرام عليكى يا رورو انتى كده هيفتى وتفهتى البنات خالص دا رأيك فى البنات طيب اياك بقا اسمع واحدة تقولى مساومة 
ضحكتوا علينا الرجالة ههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (25 مارس 2014)

هشام المهندس قال:


> لا ممكن ابدااااااااا
> ازاي يا جماعه هو حصل ايه مفيش رجاله
> يعني خلصو
> طيب نشوف ليه الاول دول الغرب تقوم بتجنيد  السيدات طوعيا وما عملهن
> ...



لا الرجالة مخلصوش طبعا بس المفروض ميكونش ممنوع تجنيد السدات ويسيبوها اختيارى للبنت لو حابة تتجند تتجند ميتقلهاش لا ممنوع تجنيد البنات
حقها زى ما هو حق وواجب للشباب
وبعدين الاهم بقا انت شوفت ايه فى المعسكر ده  ها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ احكى احكى:new6::new6:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 مارس 2014)

التجنيد مسموح عندنا من 18-30 وطبعا مش اجباري هو اختياري
لكن انا ضد الاجبار البنات في التجنيد قلبا وقالبا وبقوه
 وافضل افصفص قدام تلفزيون وماعندي استعداد 
اموت عشان الوطن ولا عشان البطيخ
الحياه حلو وشو لنا بالشقاء!


----------



## YOYO JESUS (25 مارس 2014)

المقاتل الحقيقي قال:


> *هتبقي مهزلة بجد*



*جبتلنا الكلام للمرة التانية يانيفو:new6:
*​


----------



## soul & life (25 مارس 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> التجنيد مسموح عندنا من 18-30 وطبعا مش اجباري هو اختياري
> لكن انا ضد الاجبار البنات في التجنيد قلبا وقالبا وبقوه
> وافضل افصفص قدام تلفزيون وماعندي استعداد
> اموت عشان الوطن ولا عشان البطيخ
> الحياه حلو وشو لنا بالشقاء!



ههههههههههه يا رايقة نورتى يا هيوف لكن لو وطنك فى حالة حرب ومحتاجين مجندين ومجندات هيكون موقفك كده برضو ؟؟؟


----------



## soul & life (25 مارس 2014)

المقاتل الحقيقي قال:


> *هتبقي مهزلة بجد*



ربنا ميجيب مهازل :new6::new6: اكمنك مقاتل وكده هتتريق علينا لا دا احنا جدعان اوى بس اصبر علينا:new6::new6:


----------



## هيفاء الهاشمي (25 مارس 2014)

يعني يا سول مافي غيري في البلد؟ تبغين الصدق
 الوطن له رجال.. خل يدافعون عنه وانا استناهم
 ممكن اقدم لهم دعم مادي او طبي 
غير كده سوري


----------



## soul & life (25 مارس 2014)

هيفاء الهاشمي قال:


> يعني يا سول مافي غيري في البلد؟ تبغين الصدق
> الوطن له رجال.. خل يدافعون عنه وانا استناهم
> ممكن اقدم لهم دعم مادي او طبي
> غير كده سوري



هههههههههههههههه تعجبنى صراحتك يا هيوف
عموما انا معاكى هى حكاية قدرات فى واحدة ميولها شوية ممكن تكون حابة فكرة التجنيد وممكن انسانة تانية يكون صعب عليها خالص الفكرة وعلشان كده بنقول الحكاية تكون تطوعية ومش اجبارى نورتى:new8:


----------



## حبيب يسوع (25 مارس 2014)

انا مع حق مساوة المراة بالرجل
ولكن لا اوفق على تجنيد البنات بسبب الخوف عليهن
من التحرش والاغتصاب لان المعسكرات تكون فى اماكن
نائية وبعيدة وهذا خطر عليهن


----------



## tamav maria (25 مارس 2014)

رورو ايهاب قال:


> *نيفو تخيلى بقى لو البنات فى الجيش ده اللى هيحصل
> جوجو : فجرى العدو اللى هناك ده
> 
> 
> ...


  ههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعني تجنيد البنات له منفعه انها تموت العدو مفروس بدل ما تموته بالرشاش 
هههههههههههه
انا مع تجنيد البنات بس يكون اختياري وليس اجباري


----------



## hany samouel.. (5 أبريل 2014)

انا مع لكن مش التجنيد بالجيش 
انا كنت مجند وشفت حياة الجيش 
البنات مش يقدروا يتعايشوا بوضع الجيش 


لكن ممكن يكون ليهم خدمة عامة فى اى مصلحة او مستشفى او مدرسة او الاماكن الثقافية التابعه للدولة فى المحافظات والاقاليم وكدا


----------



## girgis2 (11 مايو 2014)

*
السؤال ده وأسئلة كتييييرة غيره إجابتهم تكون بعد إجابة السؤال الآتي:

إلى أي حــــــــــد تكون المساواة مقبولة بحيث لا تفقد الأنثى طبيعتها ولا يفقد الرجل طبيعته**. تلك الطبيعة المستمدة من الخالق ؟؟؟

*​


----------



## الباحثه عن الحق (18 مايو 2014)

انا مععععععععععععععععع
ولو اني عجزت وتميت ال26 ولكن انا عندي استعداد لو يقبلوا فيا حتى لو عذبونا تمارين رياضيه واشغال بس ادخل الجيش 
بيقولوا بيعمل الرجاله 
وانا طماعه احب اكون راجل وبنت في نفس ذات الوقت


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (18 مايو 2014)

بما ان السيدات  بقم يلعبوا كره قدم-- و مصارعه و بوكسينج-و تجديف  و رمى رمح و جله ههههههههه- يبقى و ماله--
 يبقى إختيارى لو البنت الى حسى انها تنفع يبقى ليه  لاء--
 فعلا فى بنات بنيانهم الجسدى جامد و فعلا يقدروا على الجيش--
 و مننساش ان السيده عندها قدره تحمل عاليا--

 الى عايزا تتطوع فى الجيش تتفضل بس محدش يجى يعيط بعد كدا...

طبعا مووووش اناااا هههههههههههههههه
 يكفى انى مجنده فى المنزل  هههههههههههههههه


----------



## soul & life (18 مايو 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> بما ان السيدات  بقم يلعبوا كره قدم-- و مصارعه و بوكسينج-و تجديف  و رمى رمح و جله ههههههههه- يبقى و ماله--
> يبقى إختيارى لو البنت الى حسى انها تنفع يبقى ليه  لاء--
> فعلا فى بنات بنيانهم الجسدى جامد و فعلا يقدروا على الجيش--
> و مننساش ان السيده عندها قدره تحمل عاليا--
> ...



هههههههههههه اكيد طبعا يا حبوا احنا التجنيد الخاص بينا تجنيد من نوع اخر يعنى صحيان الساعة 5 ونص صباحا وعمل الفطار والسندوتشات واللطعة فى البلكونة لحد ميجى الباص وانتظار الباص فى ميعاد المراويح  ومتابعة المشرفة العيال اتاخرت ليه؟؟
وتحضير الغدا والعشا بالمرة وغسل الغسيل ونشره وتنضيف البيت ولو كا فى شغل كمان على البيعة 
بعتقد كل ده تجنيد ونص كمان بس فى ناس ظروفهم مش كده وعندهم رغبة يتجندوا فليه لا؟ خليهم يتجندوا


----------

